# Website for composers and orchestrators



## Norman (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello and greetings! I'm Norman Ludwin, the orchestrator (for Michael Giacchino) and teacher (UCLA Film Scoring Program) from Los Angeles. Anyone interested in film scoring, please check out my page https://www.facebook.com/hollywoodfilmconsulting/for my books, videos, lessons, and consultations.
Thanks!


----------

